# heating



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi

We're about to move into a flat which has hot and cold blown air (built-in when it was constructed).

Does anybody have any experience of this form of heating? Can we expect it work well? And of course, is it expensive to run!? The agents don't seem to have much of a clue about it.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

stevec2x said:


> Hi
> 
> We're about to move into a flat which has hot and cold blown air (built-in when it was constructed).
> 
> ...


It sounds like reversible aircon which is supposed to be more economical than any other form of electric heating but I've no experience of it myself.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

That is called a split unit .. I have those in Egypt and they work very well, friends in Spain also have them and they are happy with them saying they are not too expensive to run, however if yours are old I would suggest paying to get them serviced.. as that will make them run more efficiently


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> That is called a split unit .. I have those in Egypt and they work very well, friends in Spain also have them and they are happy with them saying they are not too expensive to run, however if yours are old I would suggest paying to get them serviced.. as that will make them run more efficiently


Most importantly - clean the air filter which will be just inside the air intake - search the web for the make/model.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> That is called a split unit .. I have those in Egypt and they work very well, friends in Spain also have them and they are happy with them saying they are not too expensive to run, however if yours are old I would suggest paying to get them serviced.. as that will make them run more efficiently



Not necessarily, they may have an inverter inside the house. These are all in one unit rather than being 'split' between the indoors and the outdoors.


Either way, the inverter types that you mention (as in split-unit) are very cheap to run - in fact they are the most economical way of heating with electricity.


Just re-reading the OP's message, could it be a blown air system like they have in USA where there is just one unit and masses of trunking to take the air around the house? I'm not sure how efficient these units are.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It could be anything from the OP post.


----------

